# [SOLVED] [xorg/nvidia] No devices detected

## Spiros

After a fresh install my graphics card Nvidia GTX 460 is not detected by Xorg. startx shows "(EE) No devices detected" and lspci shows a "VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device", but does not show GTX 460 or similar (I guess it should).

I have xorg-server-1.9.5, gentoo-sources-2.6.39, nvidia-drivers-270.41.06. For the kernel settings I followed the Gentoo nVidia Guide. The following is the Xorg.0.log.

```

[   278.368] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[   278.369] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   278.369] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Gentoo

[   278.370] Current Operating System: Linux sherkahn 2.6.39-gentoo #1 SMP Tue May 31 16:16:23 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

[   278.370] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 quiet

[   278.371] Build Date: 31 May 2011  03:34:59PM

[   278.371]  

[   278.372] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[   278.372]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   278.373] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   278.375] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 31 22:50:27 2011

[   278.375] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   278.375] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   278.376] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   278.376] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   278.376] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   278.376] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   278.376] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[   278.376] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   278.376] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   278.376] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   278.376] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   278.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   278.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   278.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   278.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   278.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   278.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   278.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   278.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   278.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   278.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   278.376] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   278.376]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   278.376] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[   278.376] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   278.376] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   278.376] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cb080

[   278.376] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   278.376]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   278.376]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   278.376]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   278.376]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   278.376] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   278.376] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   278.376] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   278.376] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   278.376]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   278.376]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   278.376]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   278.376] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   278.376] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   278.376] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   278.376] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   278.376] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   278.376] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   278.376] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   278.376] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   278.376] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   278.376] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   278.376]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   278.376]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   278.376]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   278.376] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   278.376] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   278.376] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   278.380] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   278.380]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   278.380]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   278.380] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:10:15 PDT 2011

[   278.380] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   278.380] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   278.380] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   278.380] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   278.380]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[   278.380]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   278.380]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   278.380] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   278.380] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   278.380] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   278.380] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   278.380] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   278.380] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   278.381] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   278.381] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   278.381] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   278.381] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   278.381] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   278.381] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   278.381]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   278.381]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   278.381] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:55:25 PDT 2011

[   278.381] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   278.381] (--) using VT number 7

[   278.395] (EE) No devices detected.

[   278.395] 

Fatal server error:

[   278.395] no screens found

[   278.395] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   278.395] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   278.395] 

```

----------

## Unixworld

Is Udev started ?

It won’t see the card until you :

```
 rc-update add udev sysinit && /etc/init.d/udev start
```

----------

## Spiros

Thanks, Unixworld. I don't know how could I forget this!

----------

## Unixworld

No problem  :Wink: 

I'm glad it fixed it for you  :Smile: 

I ran across the same "story" myself, and I almost lost half a day time

until I noticed I even had not started udev at all, well...  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

----------

